# Beautiful Natural Comb & Wild Brood



## mike bispham (May 23, 2009)

I cut out a beautifully photogenic colony recently. The elderly lady who's house it was in stayed (veil-less) in the room and watched the whole way through (in between carting stuff up and down two flights of stairs for me), and between us we got a great record on her phone camera.









(I substituted for a better focused one; the old one appears as a thumbnail for some reason?)

A shot of brood comb:









All the comb seemed to be pretty new. I just love the shapes. Fingers crossed for the bees! 

Mike (UK)


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

That is awesome, it reminds me of something you would find in limestone caverns.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice Thanks for sharing. G


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great photos!


----------



## estreya (Apr 20, 2014)

Stunning. I'm not sure i've ever seen a single comb split off into two like that! It's just beautiful ...


----------

